# Converting Animatronic Live Chimp into prop platform



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I saw this on another Halloween forum Site.

http://www.sharperimage.com/us/en/catalog/productdetails/sku__WW258

How cool is this. Anyone else seen this ?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That chimp is very, very cool!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How would one convert this, and into what?


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

whoa thats cool, it has possibilities, just not sure what yet.
I am thinking tho. it could be worked in to my walk thru, I think. change the skin, of course. the teeth and eyes are probably ok. the autonomous feature really attracts me. My walk thru is kind of a tribute to the old carney fun house. I have to actors. Its very dark, very twisty and very tight inside. Insine its full of rooms with my homemade animatronics all on triggers that work when the victims enter the room. this may work. Ya one more project, just alittle more money, I really need to retire so i can work on this stuff full time


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

those things are creepy enough as is.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

My uncle bought one of these for my cousin this year for Christmas. It's pretty lifelike (we were particularly struck by the realistic quality of the eyes). 

Mike's right, the autonomous feature is pretty cool, but it seemed like it took alot to trip the sensors on my cousin's chimp and the reactions were minimal. The remote is kind of complicated, but the programmable mode feature is nice and might get the most mileage since it can be activated by the sensor.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

thanx for the update grapegirl, still thinking about one of these. Too bad the sensor mode is weak, that would be best in my case, damn...


----------

